
Salesforce – Show Your Data in Datatable, Map or Tile Format Inside Flow - suddeb
https://www.sudipta-deb.in/2020/08/show-your-data-in-datatable-map-or-tile.html
======
suddeb
Want to display your data in Data Table or Tile or Map format within your
flow? In this blog post, I am going to share one of the powerful AppExchange
solution from Salesforce Labs, called “Flow Datagrid Pack”. This blog post
will show you how to configure this solution without doing any code.

